# Fairview mall lineup?



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone at the fairview mall apple store? Were about to leave, if anyone knows how many people are lined up?


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

ntba said:


> Anyone at the fairview mall apple store? Were about to leave, if anyone knows how many people are lined up?


Last I checked online, 150ish I believe.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Scratch that...242 people apparently.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

So anyone near the back of the line at fairview, looks long as hell


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

No way.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

About 300 people in line apple employees say enough for everyone


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

The lineup is huge. It is almost reaching the Sears store at the other end of the mall now.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

No pictures?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Too lazy to post photos. This line is long, I'm bored and near the end of the line.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

Here you go, INSANE


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Still in line here. It is moving really slowly but i think I'll be getting a phone. An employee came along to count up the phones people wanted. It sounds like they will sell out today. I think they jist told new arrivals not to bother waiting.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I finally gave up waiting. The line didn't move at all for over an hour. Despite the fact that they would have had enough phones to go around for me, near the end of the line 75% of the way back, I couldn't stand it anymore and gave up. At the slow rate of moving, it would have been near closing before we even got into the store.


----------



## Balanced Living (Jul 28, 2010)

went to fairview at 11:45 huge line at apple and only 15 at the rogers store around the corner, Butttt they ran out with only 1 person to go in line


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

See the guy with a Windows logo on his white T-shirt? I thought it was only Apple "cultists" who stand in line according to the press.....



ntba said:


> Here you go, INSANE


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

lol @ Windows t-shirt guy. 

Yeah, I got there around 3:30pm (after work), confirmed Fido store had none, went upstairs to check out the line, saw the above, and GTFO. UGH. I hate malls. This is my nightmare.

I'll wait a few days, thanks.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

We had to brave a 15 hour line up and terrible service! No organization. Apple employees usually taking strolls and doing nothing while people were getting worse and worse. I got my iPhone after 15 hours in line. And for those who saw my quite loud "salute" to the fairview mall apple store I apologize since I had to get it out somehow. I did thank the apple employees as I left though!


----------

